# firefox35 panic when play flash



## rill (Dec 17, 2009)

My system is: FreeBSD amd64 8.0-RELEASE
Firefox is: firefox-3.5.5,1 
two problem:
1, firefox start slowly
2, firefox35 panic when play flash, create firefox-bin.core and npviewer.bin.core file. 

epiphany-2.28.1, start very quickly, and play flash well.


```
Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "gnomebreakpad": libgnomebreakpad.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
*** NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: NPN_ReleaseObject() invoke: Connection closed
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
%*** NSPlugin Viewer  *** WARNING:(../src/npw-viewer.c:808):invoke_NPN_GetURLNotify: assertion failed: (rpc_method_invoke_possible(g_rpc_connection))
*** NSPlugin Viewer  *** WARNING:(../src/npw-viewer.c:1017):invoke_NPN_InvalidateRect: assertion failed: (rpc_method_invoke_possible(g_rpc_connection))
```


----------



## wonslung (Dec 17, 2009)

rill said:
			
		

> My system is: FreeBSD amd64 8.0-RELEASE
> Firefox is: firefox-3.5.5,1
> two problem:
> 1, firefox start slowly
> ...



did you add the kernel module which ff3.5 needs?


----------



## rill (Dec 17, 2009)

wonslung said:
			
		

> did you add the kernel module which ff3.5 needs?



which modue freebsd need for ff35. is linux_base-f10? I have installed linux_base-f10.

Firefox35 panic when play flash video (about play 2 minutes, total is 35 minutes)


----------



## SirDice (Dec 17, 2009)

rill said:
			
		

> which modue freebsd need for ff35. is linux_base-f10? I have installed linux_base-f10.


FF3.5 doesn't need linux_base. It's the linux-f10-flashplugin10 that needs it.

[cmd=]cat /usr/ports/www/firefox35/pkg-message[/cmd]

```
======================================================================

SMB issues:
Network group, machine, and share browsing does not work correctly.

SFTP:
Only sftp access using public key authentication works.  To easily
setup public key authentication to "remote_host":

ssh-keygen -t dsa
cat ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub | ssh remote_host "cat >> .ssh/authorized_keys"

The SSH sever on remote_host must allow pub key authentication.

======================================================================

Firefox 3.5 and HTML5

Certain functions used to display HTML5 elements need the sem module.

If your Firefox crashes with the following message while viewing a
HTML5 page:
"Bad system call (core dumped)"

you need to load the sem module (kldload sem).

To load sem on every boot put the following into your
/boot/loader.conf:
sem_load="YES"

======================================================================

Any bug reports should be addressed to the maintainers at:
        gecko@FreeBSD.org
You may also Cc: freebsd-ports@FreeBSD.org. Please do not send
bug reports to any other addresses.

Please include the following information with any bug report:
* Output from 'uname -a'.
* Date/time stamp from www/firefox35/Makefile.
* Where/when did the problem occur: configuring, building, or
        running firefox
* How can you reproduce the problem?

Thank you for your help in testing and reporting bugs, and we hope you
enjoy using Firefox.
The Maintainers (gecko@)
======================================================================
```


----------



## oliverh (Dec 17, 2009)

You don't need to load sem, because it's already in GENERIC (FBSD 8.0R).

http://svn.freebsd.org/viewvc/base/release/8.0.0/sys/amd64/conf/GENERIC?revision=199625&view=markup


```
options 	P1003_1B_SEMAPHORES
```


----------

